# Bi amp vs mono amp



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

Is it better to bi amp with with less power or use a single more powerful amp per speaker? 

Presently my old infinity kappa speakers sound a lot better bi amped with a parasound hca1500 powering each speaker, 200w X 2 going to each speaker vs one amp running both speakers.

Due to going through a divorce I have to redo my stereo... Receivers and speakers are mine... Amps are the soon to be X's. It's going to be a while before I can get a amp but I am leaning towards a class D amp, D-Sonic is at the top of my list. I just can't decide on power.... Am I better off say bi amping my main speakers with 400x2 or 800x2? Or would I be better to go with their 1500w amp and just run that to each speaker? 

I have 4 infinity kappa 8.1's which need a lot of power to sound good... Their kappa video center channel or kappa 5.1's


----------

